

Did anyone else notice that Hacker News has changed? - n00shie

The front page is flooded with start-up drama  instead of more technical articles. I am not sure, but I am feeling less and less satisfied with the content here. Thoughts?
======
chrisaycock
I notice that your account is less than a year old, so I'll point you to the
HN Guidelines:

    
    
      Please don't submit comments complaining that a
      submission is inappropriate for the site. If you
      think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by
      going to its page and clicking on the "flag" link.
      (Not all users will see this; there is a karma
      threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also
      comment that you did.
    
      If your account is less than a year old, please don't
      submit comments saying that HN is turning into Reddit.
      (It's a common semi-noob illusion.)
    

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

~~~
barakstout
Nice...

------
ZephyrP
I've always had a special admiration for Hackers News participants but I'm
afraid to say there's a definite decline in technical rigor of articles.
Obviously I still visit, but yesterday I wandered into reddit for the first
time and subscribed to many of the technical subreddits to find them very
lively and at least as interesting as hacker news.

------
andrewroycarter
It's actually kind of interesting you bring this up! I used to use Digg like
crazy back in the day, and then about 2 or 3 months before Digg 4 (it was 4,
not 3, right?) I jumped ship to reddit. Reddit seemed to have much better
content, much better conversations, and was more relevant to my technical
interests. Digg had started that way, but soon became hype stories / drama /
memes / cat pictures. After having used reddit for about 1.5 years, I
discovered hacker news. After reading hn for a bit, it started to become
obvious that reddit was starting to feel like Digg did before I left. Nothing
but memes / complaining / cat pictures / look at what my (girlfriend / kid /
cat did) / lol science is cool kind of stuff. I image that over time the same
thing will happen here, and is probably happening right now. Enjoy it while it
lasts I suppose!

------
blhack
>User for 244 days

I think PG has _specifically_ addressed this in the guidelines.

edit: here it is:

>If your account is less than a year old, please don't submit comments saying
that HN is turning into Reddit. (It's a common semi-noob illusion.)

~~~
reustle
I agree with him. I feel like adding tags that we can filter might solve most
of it.

~~~
blhack
You've literally never submitted a single link to this website, you don't get
to complain.

~~~
akkartik
I say it's a pretty good idea. What reason are you going to give me for not
getting to complain? What the heck does #submissions have to do with judging
the frontpage?

------
miyudreams
A lot of startups are based on technical ideas. I for one, love those articles
where someone describes their startup experience, the more drama the better.
As a programmer getting into a new startup, Hacker News is the best outlet to
stay up to date on new technologies, opinions, real world tech news, and
sharing personal experiences.

------
barik
I've also noticed a strange "anti-college" sentiment being expressed recently.
Or, it could just be my own personal bias after having decided to go back to
school after being in industry for several years.

~~~
Alex3917
HN has been slightly to moderately anti-establishment since day one. The
government crackdown on Wikileaks brought this out in certain areas a bit
more, but the overall sentiment fluctuates sinusoidally across a fixed range
over time.

------
staunch
No. It hasn't. Not really.

\-- user for 1920 days

------
mkr-hn
Business as usual. There's a lull in technical stuff, so the more broadly
interesting links rise to the top.

~~~
stock_toaster
I wonder if historically, tech luls could at all be tracked to the season (at
least US based tech news). It is spring/almost-summer (warming up, sun is out)
as well as around the time many master/doctorate students head out for the
summer/vacations.

------
paulhauggis
I suppose it has changed. But it's always been somewhat focused on startups
and the startup lifestyle.

